# Roiding is the ultimate looksmax for teenagercels



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

If you haven’t noticed, literally everyone who’s roided at a young age or during puberty has really good fucking bones. It grows their frame, face, and gets you fucking jacked. Its pretty much over for people who’ve finished growing, but if you wanna go from subhuman to chad as a teen, get ur ass in the gym and get ur ass some real roids. I’m starting my first test cycle within a year or two.


----------



## Wool (Jan 23, 2019)

what is maximum age you talking about, 19?
plus im not risking going bald, thats the ultimate descend.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 23, 2019)

And a really good way to get on Test. Therapy for life.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

Wool said:


> what is maximum age you talking about, 19?
> plus im not risking going bald, thats the ultimate descend.


it depends, some people stop growing earlier, some stop later. I’d say start as soon as possible. Look at Jeff Seid’s bone structure, look at David Laid’s. They’ve been roiding since super young. I’ve also seen a bunch of non famous young bodybuilders around my age with super sharp jawlines because they’re on gear.


----------



## androidcel (Jan 23, 2019)

@Intel.Imperitive


----------



## badromance (Jan 23, 2019)

what will happen when you stop using steroids ?


----------



## DarknLost (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> If you haven’t noticed, literally everyone who’s roided at a young age or during puberty has really good fucking bones. It grows their frame, face, and gets you fucking jacked. Its pretty much over for people who’ve finished growing, but if you wanna go from subhuman to chad as a teen, get ur ass in the gym and get ur ass some real roids. I’m starting my first test cycle within a year or two.



so
what is rolding and how to do it?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

badromance said:


> what will happen when you stop using steroids ?


nigga theyre bones. ur not just gonna go back to being a subhuman when you go off cycle lmfao. it’ll take a bit to get back to your natty t levels once you go off cycle, but who cares once you get ur desired bone structure


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 23, 2019)

N


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> nigga theyre bones. ur not just gonna go back to being a subhuman when you go off cycle lmfao. it’ll take a bit to get back to your natty t levels once you go off cycle, but who cares once you get ur desired bone structure


Nah dude just raise your testosterone naturally with boron cold showers vitamin k2 zinc nofap gymmax sportsmaxx plus just not being a high inhib cuck im not going to rely on some fucking drugs to become high t you gotta live high t 

And the aftermath of roiding is way too dangerous for someone of my age and could potentially lead up to permanent damage


----------



## androidcel (Jan 23, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> N
> 
> Nah dude just raise your testosterone naturally with boron cold showers vitamin k2 zinc nofap gymmax sportsmaxx plus just not being a high inhib cuck im not going to rely on some fucking drugs to become high t you gotta live high t
> 
> And the aftermath of roiding is way too dangerous for someone of my age and could potentially lead up to permanent damage


That doesn't raise test levels to supraphysiological levels, op talked benefits about roiding and that raises them to supraphysiological levels.


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 23, 2019)

androidcel said:


> That doesn't raise test levels to supraphysiological levels, op talked benefits about roiding and that raises them to supraphysiological levels.


Welp the aftermath is still too risky for me idc there are plenty of teenagers with high t by just doing the things i posted 

Eventually it all comes to down to genetics some people have it more then others and if you need drugs to help you with that sure go for it but i would still going the natural way


----------



## androidcel (Jan 23, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> Welp the aftermath is still too risky for me idc there are plenty of teenagers with high t by just doing the things i posted
> 
> Eventually it all comes to down to genetics some people have it more then others and if you need drugs to help you with that sure go for it but i would still going the natural way


Yeah i agree, roiding for anyone still developing is dangerous and i don't suggest doing so.


----------



## Phad (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> it depends, some people stop growing earlier, some stop later. I’d say start as soon as possible. Look at Jeff Seid’s bone structure, look at David Laid’s. They’ve been roiding since super young. I’ve also seen a bunch of non famous young bodybuilders around my age with super sharp jawlines because they’re on gear.


Yea it def wasn’t puberty lmao, look at David at 13, he’s been had a nice jawline


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> N
> 
> Nah dude just raise your testosterone naturally with boron cold showers vitamin k2 zinc nofap gymmax sportsmaxx plus just not being a high inhib cuck im not going to rely on some fucking drugs to become high t you gotta live high t
> 
> And the aftermath of roiding is way too dangerous for someone of my age and could potentially lead up to permanent damage


ur a pussy and ur coping


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> ur a pussy and ur coping


K whatever u say


----------



## Phad (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> ur a pussy and ur coping


Please do some proper research and don’t hurt urself. The fact that your just gonna buy “test” is worrying. Have u even considered what your PCT will be?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

Phad said:


> Yea it def wasn’t puberty lmao, look at David at 13, he’s been had a nice jawline





Phad said:


> Please do some proper research and don’t hurt urself. The fact that your just gonna buy “test” is worrying. Have u even considered what your PCT will be?


no shit dumbfuck


----------



## Phad (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> no shit dumbfuck



Damn mb. I’m used to people not knowing on this site and thot u were. But nice gains especially the shoulder area


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

Phad said:


> Damn mb. I’m used to people not knowing on this site and thot u were. But nice gains especially the shoulder area


this isnt me, its someone else. face looks way better and so does frame in just one year
roiding at 16-18 yrs old around there is literally like puberty part 2. growth plates are still open and you will grow high t features (strong jaw, wide clavicles)


----------



## Phad (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> this isnt me, its someone else. face looks way better and so does frame in just one year



Guess u just like to post half naked guys ?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

Phad said:


> Guess u just like to post half naked guys ?


my phone background is a half naked guy


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> my phone background is a half naked guy


IM 20 and a late pubertycel, i think this is my last chance


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 23, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> And a really good way to get on Test. Therapy for life.



Uhhh 

1) Thats simply not true, anyone with double digit IQ can cycle without permenant shut down

2) Who wouldnt want to be on TRT? Its amazing?


Fat cunt said:


> N
> 
> Nah dude just raise your testosterone naturally with boron cold showers vitamin k2 zinc nofap gymmax sportsmaxx plus just not being a high inhib cuck im not going to rely on some fucking drugs to become high t you gotta live high t
> 
> And the aftermath of roiding is way too dangerous for someone of my age and could potentially lead up to permanent damage



Yeah you can do all of those methods to raise your T levels by 100ng/dl. 

You dont know what you're talking about "permenant damage"


----------



## Wool (Jan 23, 2019)

you got to realise the types of people who go on roids at a young age. Low inhib people who already have higher test than average, and most likely better looks. obviously there are anomolies but you got to consider this
Cant be a chad on steroids, A chad doesnt need steroids. Taking them literally locks you out of that category.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

Wool said:


> you got to realise the types of people who go on roids at a young age. Low inhib people who already have higher test than average, and most likely better looks. obviously there are anomolies but you got to consider this
> Cant be a chad on steroids, A chad doesnt need steroids. Taking them literally locks you out of that category.


just because someone is chad w/o steroids doesnt mean shit. ur not chad so you have to find ways to be as best as you can


----------



## Phad (Jan 23, 2019)

Wool said:


> you got to realise the types of people who go on roids at a young age. Low inhib people who already have higher test than average, and most likely better looks. obviously there are anomolies but you got to consider this
> Cant be a chad on steroids, A chad doesnt need steroids. Taking them literally locks you out of that category.


That’s a equivalent argument of like “I’m poor so what’s the point of working” if u can change something then u might as well


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 23, 2019)

Wool said:


> you got to realise the types of people who go on roids at a young age. Low inhib people who already have higher test than average, and most likely better looks. obviously there are anomolies but you got to consider this
> Cant be a chad on steroids, A chad doesnt need steroids. Taking them literally locks you out of that category.



Thats bullshit ???

How does taking steroids instantly make you not a chad ??? Anyone on steroids can have higher T levels than any chad could naturally by a million times ???

None of us take steroids so we can have the same or equal T levels as chad, we take roids to demolish chad by 100 fold, and some of us are chads themselves.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 23, 2019)

just do what zyzz did


----------



## Wool (Jan 23, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Thats bullshit ???
> 
> How does taking steroids instantly make you not a chad ??? Anyone on steroids can have higher T levels than any chad could naturally by a million times ???
> 
> None of us take steroids so we can have the same or equal T levels as chad, we take roids to demolish chad by 100 fold, and some of us are chads themselves.


do you not understand what I chad is, its not just someone who slays. roiding wipes the title of chad from anyone who uses. Chad exceeds in every aspect in life.


Wool said:


> do you not understand what I chad is, its not just someone who slays. roiding wipes the title of chad from anyone who uses. Chad exceeds in every aspect in life. the title gigachad shouldnt exist.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 23, 2019)

Are you planning on dying in your early 20s or whatever just like zyzz?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Are you planning on dying in your early 20s or whatever just like zyzz?



No. Why would you assume that.


Wool said:


> do you not understand what I chad is, its not just someone who slays. roiding wipes the title of chad from anyone who uses. Chad exceeds in every aspect in life.



How does ot wipe the title or chad...


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 23, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> No. Why would you assume that.


Didn't you crash your estrogen by mistake when roiding despite being a lot more knowledgeable than the average gymceller on roids?


----------



## Wool (Jan 23, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> No. Why would you assume that.
> 
> 
> How does ot wipe the title or chad...


Chad does not necessary equal slayer. Im not trying to insult you, im just sayin


----------



## Coping (Jan 23, 2019)

Brb taking roids to lose hair/Norwood 0 aka destroy face when face is 100x more important than body jfl


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 23, 2019)

Coping said:


> Brb taking roids to lose hair/Norwood 0 aka destroy face when face is 100x more important than body jfl



I hate idiots who say roiding will maoe you lose your hair. Its so fucking retarded.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Didn't you crash your estrogen by mistake when roiding despite being a lot more knowledgeable than the average gymceller on roids?



Yeah, its not going to kill you though ??


----------



## Coping (Jan 23, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I hate idiots who say roiding will maoe you lose your hair. Its so fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> Yeah, its not going to kill you though ??


It will tho lol if not enlighten me on a way to take it without losing any hair


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 23, 2019)

Coping said:


> It will tho lol if not enlighten me on a way to take it without losing any hair



It simply wont. Unless your like already prone to it and balding at the age of 30. Even if you are prone, just take steroids that dont accelerate EXISTING male pattern baldness. Testosterone, Nandrolone, Primobolan, Equipoise, ect ect


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 23, 2019)

some users here have posted researches that prove mascolinity does not depend on testosterone levels.


----------



## TeaGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> some users here have posted researches that prove mascolinity does not depend on testosterone levels.


I haven't looked at the research, but if that is true, why does female to male hormone therapy work then?


----------



## Wincel (Jan 23, 2019)

legit


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Jan 23, 2019)

Wincel said:


> View attachment 15564
> 
> legit


WIDER CLAVICLES, WIDER JAW.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 23, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> WIDER CLAVICLES, WIDER JAW.


FUCK FUCDK FUCK FUCK THIS CONVINCED ME TO ROID AND IM 20, I MIGHT GET SOME SMALL GAINZ


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Jan 23, 2019)

Are roids expensive? And where can I get them?


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jan 23, 2019)

Low IQ. Look at MMA fighters. They're not exactly male models.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 23, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Low IQ. Look at MMA fighters. They're not exactly male models.


but they have insane facial development, which is better than looking like an incel with no bones


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jan 23, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> but they have insane facial development, which is better than looking like an incel with no bones



Most of them are normies. Also, taking punches to the face increases bone mass. If anything, bone smashing is legit.

No one has solid proof that good diet or testosteronemaxxing will turn anyone into Chad. Might give you denser bones, but that doesn't instantly make you good looking.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 23, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Most of them are normies. Also, taking punches to the face increases bone mass. If anything, bone smashing is legit.
> 
> No one has solid proof that good diet or testosteronemaxxing will turn anyone into Chad. Might give you denser bones, but that doesn't instantly make you good looking.


still better than what you are naturally, stop trying to make OP look dumb, and make yourself look smarter, what you're saying is known, water is wet.
Steroids will give you a little boost, and every little matters when it comes to looksmaxxing.


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jan 23, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> still better than what you are naturally, stop trying to make OP look dumb, and make yourself look smarter, what you're saying is known, water is wet.
> Steroids will give you a little boost, and every little matters when it comes to looksmaxxing.



Then OP should stop saying shit like, "if you wanna go from subhuman to chad as a teen, get ur ass in the gym and get ur ass some real roids", because that's bullshit.


----------



## Wincel (Jan 23, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Low IQ. Look at MMA fighters. They're not exactly male models.


roidmax then just drink soy. Worked for my brother, he is a hot twink. If he had the bones from roids he'd probably be a male model.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 23, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Then OP should stop saying shit like, "if you wanna go from subhuman to chad as a teen, get ur ass in the gym and get ur ass some real roids" because that's bullshit.


no shit sherlock, "failure to understand sarcasm is a sign of autism" Do you really thinks he means that? It's a metaphor.


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jan 23, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> no shit sherlock, "failure to understand sarcasm is a sign of autism" Do you really thinks he means that? It's a metaphor.


Hard to tell if he's serious about it when a lot of people keep repeating this.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 24, 2019)

Look at my frame/clavicle gains.












Impressive transformation for 9 weeks. I turned 18 a month ago, I hope I can benefit again from these roids! Hopping on cycle within 2 weeks.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 24, 2019)

plnk said:


> Are roids expensive? And where can I get them?


just ask roided bodybuilders in your gym. they get steroids from some drug dealers


----------



## Wincel (Jan 24, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> just ask roided bodybuilders in your gym. they get steroids from some drug dealers


no just buy them online like a truecel or PM intel.imperitive


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 24, 2019)

Wincel said:


> no just buy them online like a truecel or PM intel.imperitive


people who want to buy illegal stuff online need to have butcoins


----------



## androidcel (Jan 24, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> people who want to buy illegal stuff online need to have butcoins


Just don't live at shithole where roids are illegal lmao.


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 24, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Just don't live at shithole where roids are illegal lmao.


I think steroids are sold on prescription in all western countries. the prescription drugs trade is illegal everywhere


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Look at my frame/clavicle gains.
> 
> View attachment 15659
> 
> ...


in 2 months you gained what I gained in 2 years


----------



## crunch (Jan 24, 2019)

It makes you look truly amazing

unfortunately you will die at 30, lol look at Zyzz, Rich Piana, Michael Bekeov


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Jan 24, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> people who want to buy illegal stuff online need to have butcoins



I live in the UK, the market it flooded with a few decent labs. Its legal to own and purchase/use but illegal to sell


Lorsss said:


> I think steroids are sold on prescription in all western countries. the prescription drugs trade is illegal everywhere
> 
> in 2 months you gained what I gained in 2 years



It was really amazing tbh. I was able to go to the gym for 1.5 hours with a group of friends, then later in the day go workout with another group of friends at another gym for 1.5 hours, and feel amazing doing it 6 days a week. Ngl I probably over-worked the muscles.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 24, 2019)

crunch said:


> It makes you look truly amazing
> 
> unfortunately you will die at 30, lol look at Zyzz, Rich Piana, Michael Bekeov


WHAT kind of autism is this lol? arnold is 75 yeras old and has been roiding since 15 you low iq retard, HGH blasted Rich piana for years you dumb cuck


----------



## crunch (Jan 24, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> WHAT kind of autism is this lol? arnold is 75 yeras old and has been roiding since 15 you low iq retard, HGH blasted Rich piana for years you dumb cuck


you dont think drugs have changed in 50 years? lmao


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 24, 2019)

crunch said:


> you dont think drugs have changed in 50 years? lmao


injecting T is not gonna kill you like Zyzz lol, otherwise 80% of your local gym would be dead


----------

